# More on Murray



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

First an article on mondays court ruling from a Nashville paper. 

And next an observation by Motley Fool on Jan 24 of the condition of Briggs as they manuever in this buyout and try to keep from hitting the rocks themselves. Briggs & Stratton Stalls 

Side note Toro is buying Hayter (British manufacturer that was part of Murray from back when ThomsonLtd owned them) for 15 million.

Also, that 94 million owed to the Federal Pension Program is sure looming large along with being 153 million in debt. The taxpayers get the pension bill and the creditors get pennies. 

Where'd these guys go to school?mg:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That factory is not far too from the farm I am moving to. Jobs in this area are REAL scarse and the local government and workers are trying to get Briggs & Straton to take the plant and stay with it. So far it looks like the plant will be closed.


----------

